# Odd 'No Posts' entry in the Events section..?



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else seeing the post/date count on the side of the Events sections saying 'No posts'..? Even though there are posts under that section.
Maybe something to do with the Forum database not counting things correctly?










Edit: and again next to the 'Welcome new users' section now


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, same here. I've logged out & in again & still the same.
There was an error earlier on when TTF site wouldn't display for a short while.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not seeing that but I am getting occasional SQL timeout errors. Could be a temporary overload.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, those sections are back to normal today, but lots of errors in the last hour.
General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

MySQL server has gone away [2006]

SQL

UPDATE phpbb_attachments SET download_count = download_count + 1 WHERE attach_id = '385407'

BACKTRACE

FILE: [ROOT]/includes/db/mysql.php
LINE: 175
CALL: dbal->sql_error()

FILE: [ROOT]/viewtopic.php
LINE: 1658
CALL: dbal_mysql->sql_query()

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When is the last email notification you received?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> When is the last email notification you received?


Hi John, 17 May. 1830 ish
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

But they are not working now? I tried two test emails earlier which didn't come through. The last I had was on 15th but perhaps it's gone down today?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, I've received nothing since yesterday, but the TalkTalk/Tiscali servers have been down since 8am so I'm unlikely to. 
Hoggy.


----------

